# Where would you NOT feel comfortable knitting?



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I wanted to take my knitting with me to the cinema.
I had a very simple project to do that I could knit in the dark, but I wasn't sure what the reaction would be from the people around me, so I wimped out and didn't take my knitting.
Is there anywhere you would feel uncomfortable taking out your knitting or is everyone way more adventurous than me?


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

At a wedding


----------



## shadypineslady (Jan 28, 2014)

In a bathtub. LOL


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

wedding/funeral/church 

but I have actually knit in the bathtub


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

In the court room


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Wedding/funeral/church


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

Unfortunately in the car. I get motion sickness. I know, I tried. Oh well, I drive myself most of the time anyway.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Church


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Church, funeral/memorial service.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

anywhere! I need to keep my hands busy!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cavedwellersmum said:


> In the court room


I was not actually knitting in the court room, I had the knitting in my basket though but I had no intention of knitting whilst in the court room. I was a witness, not the defendant. The magistrate walked in and saw my knitting and threw a wobbly. She was not going to be disturbed by the click clack click clack of knitting needles. I replied that I had no intention of knitting in the court room and the knitting was just sitting in my basket. She still persisted, saying I might be tempted. I had to take my basket outside and ask someone to mind it whilst I was inside the court room. I then had the devil to trace where they had put my basket as they said they were not a cloak room and not into looking after people's baskets. Perhaps I was supposed to just sit my basket on the floor outside the door to the court room, very safe and secure ---- not. I knit using the continental method and my needles were stainless steel circulars and silent, the Magistrate would have needed Superman's super hearing to hear them. I had been knitting in the waiting room before we went into the Court room and others had commented that they were amazed at how silent the needles were as they could not hear them.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

cavedwellersmum said:


> In the court room


Dratted double post itis has struck again.

Where would I not knit, possibly whilst sitting on the throne, but I do read there.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wedding, church/funeral. Don't have a bathtub, but if I did and my hubby saw me knitting in the tub, I know he would think I was nuts. He already thinks I knit and crochet too much. But what can I say...I love to knit and crochet.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

cavedwellersmum said:


> In the court room


They probably wouldn't let you in with knitting needles, calling them weapons just like the TSA folks. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Raybo said:


> They probably wouldn't let you in with knitting needles, calling them weapons just like the TSA folks. :lol: :lol:


Indeed, that has happened in Washington State. I haven't had to deal with court situations. But I HAVE knit in the cinema!


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

I take mine to the movies all the time (frankly, it's dark most of the time, unless you have lit needles, no one will really know). I've seen other people knitting too, we wave our knitting a bit and say hi. I've knit before weddings but not during. I had my knitting with me at my dad's funeral but I didn't pull it out, but I was plenty busy and stressed and crying. I knit during conference calls on the phone but not usually in person. (but there are a few meetings, that I will bring my knitting where the people know me really well). I'm having trouble thinking of any place I won't knit... not while driving! That may be the only one :lol:


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

BATHROOM !


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Raybo said:


> They probably wouldn't let you in with knitting needles, calling them weapons just like the TSA folks. :lol: :lol:


Actually, I have taken my knitting into the courthouse, just not into the courtroom because I'm working then. Here in the U.S., there are usually conference rooms for the plaintiff's side and the defendant's side. We store supplies and documents that are going to be used during court in these rooms and conference with the client and strategize there. I keep my knitting in there for the odd free minute, when I can get a little quiet, alone time, usually during lunch.

I have been called to jury duty this coming Monday. I will certainly take it to the courthouse with me. From past experiences, I have been there all day. First spend hours in the "holding dock" for potential jurors until you get called to a panel and then go upstairs to a courtroom, and for me - get dismissed because of what I do for a living. I would love to sit on a jury so I can see it from the other side. And regardless, I'll have my knitting and my ipad with good books on it to keep me occupied for the duration!


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Courts in Chicago will not allow knitting needles or crochet hooks in court at all, even if you are there for jury duty. You have to bring it back to your car or throw it away.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

countryknitwit said:


> Courts in Chicago will not allow knitting needles or crochet hooks in court at all, even if you are there for jury duty. You have to bring it back to your car or throw it away.


That's so unfortunate, but I guess understandable. Here in Dallas, I have seen jurors and court staff with their knitting.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Never anywhere out of my home.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's interesting, you actually got your knitting into the courtroom. Here you cannot take knitting needles into any federal or state building.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

About the only place is in a court room on jury duty (won't allow that). I do take my knitting to church and most people love it because they see I am listening and still engaged in the discussions. We have also talked about people that doodle on paper in a meeting and most agree that knitting is the same idea to keep focused and are not offended at all.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

I know a few people who will knit in a movie theater, but not me. If I have to strain my eyes I will get a migraine. I do take my knitting on trains, waiting rooms for doctor visits, anywhere that I will have idle time with nothing to do to entertain me (assuming its a small easily portable project, which I often have since I usually have multiple WIPs at once). I would knit in the car on long distance trips if it didn't make me dizzy. I wouldn't however bring my knitting to any type of party or event where it could be deemed rude to not be interacting or paying attention.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

seamer45 said:


> That's interesting, you actually got your knitting into the courtroom. Here you cannot take knitting needles into any federal or state building.


Can't take them into federal courthouse, but you can take them into the state courthouse. Also, you can't knit in the courtroom itself. I have knitted in the conference room adjoining the courtroom and jurors have knitted in the jury room, but not in the courtroom.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cavedwellersmum said:


> In the court room


I tried that. It was immediately quashed. However, knitting while waiting to be called for jury duty is (Thanks be!) allowed.

I don't knit at weddings, funerals, or gatherings related to them.

If I still attended religious services, I would be just fine with knitting on a small project during the never-ending preaching. Our collective punishment for sleeping in on Sunday mornings to attend the 12:15 mass was being stuck with Father Churchill's hour-and-three-quarters sermons. When I learned to use an alarm clock, I'd get to church earlier, just to avoid his mass!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I won't knit in churches, nor will I knit in a continuing education class or lecture. I also won't knit when I'm going to visit sick people at their homes or in the hospital, but I will knit in a hospital if I'm waiting in the waiting room for some reason or another. Basically, I won't knit if my knitting would be perceived as rude or inattentive.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I tried that. It was immediately quashed. However, knitting while waiting to be called for jury duty is (Thanks be!) allowed.
> 
> I don't knit at weddings, funerals, or gatherings related to them.
> 
> If I still attended religious services, I would be just fine with knitting on a small project during the never-ending preaching. Our collective punishment for sleeping in on Sunday mornings to attend the 12:15 mass was being stuck with Father Churchill's hour-and-three-quarters sermons. When I learned to use an alarm clock, I'd get to church earlier, just to avoid his mass!


Hahaha!!!! As a child, we always attended 10:30 mass to avoid Father Schafer's long, disjointed, mumbled homilie that seemed like 2 hours and were probably only 30 minutes. As a teen, I went to Mass on Saturdays at 5:30. Sermon was exactly 20 minutes.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm with you on these 3 but the theater is dark and you don't know the people anyways so who cares knit.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

seamer45 said:


> That's interesting, you actually got your knitting into the courtroom. Here you cannot take knitting needles into any federal or state building.


That would mean at least a three hour wait just twiddling your thumbs if you ever had to visit Centrelink or Medicare. Both in the same building now, hence the long wait. I have not had any trouble with taking knitting into a State or Federal Building, apart from the one court room appearance,. Whilst in Hobart in March I had my kitting with me during the Will Mediation hearing and was actually knitting whilst our solicitor and mediator conferred with the other party's solicitor and mediator. The two court mediators were interested in what I was knitting. Both male. My solicitor was female, such a lovely lady. She disappeared into a little cubby hole and made coffee for us, including the people on the other side.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

If I want to knit or crochet, I do it! I have even done it while hubby was skiing on a glacier in Switzerland! It was way too cold for me!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> Courts in Chicago will not allow knitting needles or crochet hooks in court at all, even if you are there for jury duty. You have to bring it back to your car or throw it away.


crochet hook? Then they shouldn't allow pens and pencils either.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

cavedwellersmum said:


> In the court room


Where I live you cannot have knitting needles or crochet hooks in the courthouse at all.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Wedding, funeral, house of worship


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Wedding/funeral/church


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Quiltermouse said:


> Indeed, that has happened in Washington State. I haven't had to deal with court situations. But I HAVE knit in the cinema!


me, too. I knitted a baby sweater for my son while watching Star WARS.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I tried to take my needles into court and had to take them into the car. There are usually a lot of case before you and so I took a book. NO READING IN COURT EITHER.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

In church during any service or event.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

countryknitwit said:


> Courts in Chicago will not allow knitting needles or crochet hooks in court at all, even if you are there for jury duty. You have to bring it back to your car or throw it away.


Milwaukee too, not allowed through the first security check.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, the last time I was in a courthouse for jury duty was long before 9/11 or the installation of metal detectors at courthouse entrances. I can understand that needles and hooks would be barred today.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Does that mean you're ok w./wood-, bamboo-, or plastic sticks, as long as you don't set off the metal detector?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> Does that mean you're ok w./wood-, bamboo-, or plastic sticks, as long as you don't set off the metal detector?


Try it and let us know!

Actually, it worked for me on flights before the TSA re-allowed knitting needles. Lately, I've been using whatever needles the project's on. Just don't be actively knitting while going through the check-points.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

shadypineslady said:


> In a bathtub. LOL


That's what I was going to say! :lol:


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Thx for your reply. Dont plan on going anywhere just yet, but as soon as I think able, I'll have to go to Germany to see my Mutti, who is unable to travel.

My last flight [in-country] was in 2008--lets just call it a deterent. Wonder if a cruise would be less of a hassle?

Ca. 6 mos. ago, I was searched at the ER --confiscated my keys (b/c of pepper spray), sm .folding scissors, mini pocket knife w./nail file, nail clippers.

I didn't expect it--unaware [was a [email protected] ERs b-4, never a problem]. I'm understanding, except why, if there are no controls, coming through the main entrance.?! In retrospect [20/20 ] insist on rem from key ring, not letting keys out of my ctrl.!

[Sorry for getting off topic]


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

About the only place I don't knit is the bathroom. If I can't knit I don't go. I sit at the bar with my husband and knit, on the bus, at lunch, walking down the street, waiting anywhere. Not many places I don't knit


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> I won't knit in churches, nor will I knit in a continuing education class or lecture. I also won't knit when I'm going to visit sick people at their homes or in the hospital, but I will knit in a hospital if I'm waiting in the waiting room for some reason or another. Basically, I won't knit if my knitting would be perceived as rude or inattentive.


I so agree. I think most of us don't notice the click clack our own needles make but it may well disturb someone else.


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

Same as everybody else, wedding, church, courtroom (I work at a courthouse and know they would have fits - they don't even allow you to read a book while you are waiting!)


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

UNDER the sheets.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

In the swimming pool.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I do not knit any place except my home.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

Bathtub thats a good one especially if it is full


shadypineslady said:


> In a bathtub. LOL


----------



## Jackyv (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't usually knit anywhere except home. If I was going on a long train trip I'd probably take my knitting with me.

I always wonder about knitting in the car, I think I'd poke my eye out the way dh puts the brake on sometimes.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Church. There are a couple of ladies at the church I used to attend that knit but I never did. I've never noticed a noise of needles clacking. Not even after I got my hearing aids. I knit mostly with bamboo or some old plastic ones I've had for years.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Any religious service meaning even weddings and not the shower or out in the rain. The one other place would be a formal banquet.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I have to go to a family funeral today and I am taking my knitting but I won`t knit during visitation or the service but I plan on working on my small project while others are eating and talking afterwards. And pencils are a great idea to try next time I fly!!!!


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

Wedding, funeral or church. I have knitted some in church when we sat in the balcony and no one but the organist was there. I do knit in bible class but I only use wooden when I knit socks on dpn needles because the floor is a hard surface and it would make a horrible loud noise if it were to drop on it. I know this because I knitted standing in line to vote once knitting socks with metal dpn needles and dropped one. The sound was really loud. Everyone turned and stared at me as I chased the rolling needle on the floor. I was too embarrassed to continue that afternoon so I was bored the rest of the wait. 
I have knitted in the theater and if you listen to podcasts I know jasmine from the knit more girls podcast does as well. Try it. Just don't drop anything as floors in theaters are nasty.
I now have knitted at red lights. It's so amazingly calming. To knit.


----------



## Pegywegy (Jul 9, 2014)

Raybo said:


> They probably wouldn't let you in with knitting needles, calling them weapons just like the TSA folks. :lol: :lol:


The stewardi and TSA have never said anything to me about my knitting needles (wood) or metal crochet hooks. My late father's pocket knife was a completely different story!


----------



## Pegywegy (Jul 9, 2014)

In the LOO!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

anywhere that would be disruptive and inappropriate---weddings, church, movies. Knitting should be done at home or in knitting groups. People carry knitting way too far in so far as trying to do it in inappropriate places. It's the same as cell phone use. Do it in the right places only.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> UNDER the sheets.


Depends on whether you are alone or not!!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't think you should knit at any event that requires your full attention. People that don't knit think it takes a lot of concentration & might think you are being disrespectful if you are knitting. I would never take knitting with me to a funeral, wedding, church or where I should enter act with people. As for the cinema, if you can knit in the dark & didn't disturb the people around you - why not.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I was not actually knitting in the court room, I had the knitting in my basket though but I had no intention of knitting whilst in the court room. I was a witness, not the defendant. The magistrate walked in and saw my knitting and threw a wobbly. She was not going to be disturbed by the click clack click clack of knitting needles. I replied that I had no intention of knitting in the court room and the knitting was just sitting in my basket. She still persisted, saying I might be tempted. I had to take my basket outside and ask someone to mind it whilst I was inside the court room. I then had the devil to trace where they had put my basket as they said they were not a cloak room and not into looking after people's baskets. Perhaps I was supposed to just sit my basket on the floor outside the door to the court room, very safe and secure ---- not. I knit using the continental method and my needles were stainless steel circulars and silent, the Magistrate would have needed Superman's super hearing to hear them. I had been knitting in the waiting room before we went into the Court room and others had commented that they were amazed at how silent the needles were as they could not hear them.


I'll remember what you just said , and if I need to go to court for any reason, I will be sure to take a project small enough to put in my big purse, so no one will see it.


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I knit anywhere I want to. I especially knit if I have to sit and listen for longer than 15 minutes. I even knit in bible study. No one even pays attention to me and I still participate in the discussion. The calming affect of my knitting (its always something simple...no counting or pattern) helps me to concentrate on the lesson.

I am very secure in my own skin and do not really care what others think. Most times I make new friends and I meet other knitters.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Church and church events


----------



## Pegywegy (Jul 9, 2014)

dotcarp2000 said:


> anywhere that would be disruptive and inappropriate---weddings, church, movies. Knitting should be done at home or in knitting groups. People carry knitting way too far in so far as trying to do it in inappropriate places. It's the same as cell phone use. Do it in the right places only.


OUCH!


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

I would say church and on jury duty, as long as you were not bumping into anyone I see no problem knitting in the theater.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

these are all interesting to read


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

You're not allowed to bring knitting into the courthouse in Houston. My husband was called in for jury duty, and the letter specifically states that. I also wouldn't be comfortable knitting at a wedding or a funeral.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

It's different for me when people say don't knit where you need to pay attention. Knitting is what helps me pay attention better as long as it's not anything complicated. I've had managers note that I am way more attentive and participate a lot more if I have knitting, especially on conference calls but other times too. It actually keeps me from getting distracted by other things. In the same way doodling works for other people.


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Wedding/funeral/church


 :thumbup:


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I understand in China they knit in the movies all the time.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I believe that knitting at someone's house or any other social situation is rude.. you are there to socialize not knit.. I honestly believe that if a person has to be knitting everywhere then they need to take another look at their priority's... think of it this way... if you invited a person for a dinner party and they sat there reading a book how would you feel.. how would the Pastor feel if you were reading while he was doing his sermon?? there is a place for our hobbies and out in public unless with a group doing the same is not the place..  sorry its just how I feel.. 
a park bench is fine.. camping is fine.. but when your wanted someplace for YOU and your COMPANY then its wrong.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't knit in restaurants, weddings, funerals, in meetings, on the loo, in the bath, while walking or driving.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

chickkie said:


> wedding/funeral/church
> 
> but I have actually knit in the bathtub


 :thumbup:


----------



## Conime (May 17, 2014)

In a classroom. I could not show that kind of disrespect to a teacher.


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Funeral,wedding,church


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I was knitting when we went to see "Jersey Boys" on Broadway. A woman one row and a couple of seats in front of me also was knitting. We struck up a conversation during the intermission--it turned out she is a librarian at my library!! Fun coincidence--NYC is 90 miles from where I live.


----------



## Czar-knitter (Aug 25, 2012)

lindaspinney said:


> I don't think you should knit at any event that requires your full attention. People that don't knit think it takes a lot of concentration & might think you are being disrespectful if you are knitting. I would never take knitting with me to a funeral, wedding, church or where I should enter act with people. As for the cinema, if you can knit in the dark & didn't disturb the people around you - why not.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Completely agree. I knit at the cinema - it helps to have a mindless project and light colored yarn. Also knit at sporting events.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I do not worry about too many people, I just knit and I have done so in the movies. I think if I had felt it was a wrong place to knit, it would be to protect my knitting not where I was knitting if that makes any sense. I find it hard to sit and do nothing if I do not keep busy doing something like knitting, tatting, crochet, sewing, etc. In fact I find if I am not doing any thing my mind wanders and I do not pay attention to any thing.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

Definitely not driving!


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Many places. Church, any kind of class, meeting, lecture, or social event. 

I love to knit, but my pleasure does not come before all else.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

This is interesting to read. I'm surprised to see remarks about just where one should or should NOT knit.

There are those of us who prefer to self-medicate (knit/crochet) rather than take prescription medications to keep our minds on the listening at hand - in church, in class, around a tableful of friends/acquaintances/relatives, yet it's been said that that's wrong. 

In my case, love me/love my knitting. Otherwise, I'm outta there!


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

dragonfly7673 said:


> It's different for me when people say don't knit where you need to pay attention. Knitting is what helps me pay attention better as long as it's not anything complicated. I've had managers note that I am way more attentive and participate a lot more if I have knitting, especially on conference calls but other times too. It actually keeps me from getting distracted by other things. In the same way doodling works for other people.


Thank you! I am the same way. It calms my mind and opens it for information.


----------



## poplardebo (Apr 21, 2013)

My best friend (although it doesn't sound like she is after this)brought her crocheting to my son's wedding, my father's funeral, and to worship services. She has the nerve to do that, then ask those around her if they think it would be ok. Very disrespectful. I suspect she takes a few minutes before everything actually starts to take up her crocheting, but hope she sets it down when the services actually start.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

At a funeral. I actually knit in church. The first time I did so, I waited for the pastor or someone to say something. No one did, I only got a few questions about what I was knitting. Since it was a pair of SFS socks, I actually got a compliment from the pastor's wife. If you want to knit somewhere, go ahead. If you get a bunch of frowns, stop.


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

I knit in movies, the opera, symphony or a play. Once it is dark no one even notices. Keeps my hands busy and I focus better on the entrainment than if my hands were idle.

The sign of a true yarn addict! LOL


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

cavedwellersmum said:


> In the court room


I preside in Court. The security officers would take your needles as they are considered a weapon. Also I know you wouldn't do this, but it is disrespectful to the Court and proceedings to knit in Court. I have seen, me included, knitting outside the court room in the hallways or waiting rooms. Lots of waiting time at Court.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

I take my crochet/knitting just about everywhere with me. However the instances posted above I do agree with. I usually pull my work out in between locations. I can crochet/knit while the car is moving but I cannot read as it does make me motion sick.


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

At the poker table!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

lindaspinney said:


> I don't think you should knit at any event that requires your full attention. People that don't knit think it takes a lot of concentration & might think you are being disrespectful if you are knitting. I would never take knitting with me to a funeral, wedding, church or where I should enter act with people. As for the cinema, if you can knit in the dark & didn't disturb the people around you - why not.


I agree...except I wouldn't take my knitting to a cinema either as I find it distracting when people play with their electronic toys.
I stay home and knit if that is more important to me at the time.
I think people can find a reason or excuse to do what they want without a thought to others to often.


----------



## Flynn (Sep 1, 2013)

I wanted to knit when being in the jury room, but couldn't even enter the courthouse so it was not easy to go without knitting for hours


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't think I would ever think of knitting in a movie theater...too dark IMHO. Not that I can't knit without looking...just want to be able to see it, if I need to.
Church...Never would I think of knitting in church or at wedding/reception.
While getting an MRI ... although I would have been more comfortable knitting. 
Jane


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

During a job interview?????


----------



## knitvix (Aug 22, 2014)

Depending on the minister, since one is also a knitter and knows how much more is absorbed... the other has no problems with it since the work is for our outreach ministries.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

electronics are distracting in the movie theater because they have light and sound. knitting has neither. My boyfriend and son both make sure I have knitting when go to the movies as they complain I get twitchy otherwise. I don't sit still very well without knitting and apparently I'm much more distracting while I fidget. they even call my plain vanilla socks "twitchy socks"... as in "before we leave, do you have your twitchy socks with you?"

and please don't tell me that I should just never go to the movies with my family.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Everyone knows at my church that if there going to be a meeting than my knitting will be there also.

I even had my knitting with me at my brother funeral in case of down time. I did not knit during the funeral. He would have been smiling.

I knit at the doctor office, train rides, while waiting for jury duty selection any places where I may be bore.


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I was not actually knitting in the court room, I had the knitting in my basket though but I had no intention of knitting whilst in the court room. I was a witness, not the defendant. The magistrate walked in and saw my knitting and threw a wobbly. She was not going to be disturbed by the click clack click clack of knitting needles. I replied that I had no intention of knitting in the court room and the knitting was just sitting in my basket. She still persisted, saying I might be tempted. I had to take my basket outside and ask someone to mind it whilst I was inside the court room. I then had the devil to trace where they had put my basket as they said they were not a cloak room and not into looking after people's baskets. Perhaps I was supposed to just sit my basket on the floor outside the door to the court room, very safe and secure ---- not. I knit using the continental method and my needles were stainless steel circulars and silent, the Magistrate would have needed Superman's super hearing to hear them. I had been knitting in the waiting room before we went into the Court room and others had commented that they were amazed at how silent the needles were as they could not hear them.


My needles don't click... what a .... she doesn't understand that wood doesn't click. I knit in all places I don't have a problem and if others do tough, they need to get a life


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

church.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i leave my knitting in the basket by my chair,i dont take my knitting any where


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> anywhere that would be disruptive and inappropriate---weddings, church, movies. Knitting should be done at home or in knitting groups. People carry knitting way too far in so far as trying to do it in inappropriate places. It's the same as cell phone use. Do it in the right places only.


It looks as if some people find more "right places" than others. Lovely world where we can all be different.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

In the car. Wish I could, but can't!


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a friend who has needles that the tips light up. She is careful not to disturb people around her, if anyone complains she gladly puts them away.
I took my knitting to jury duty, not however, in to the courtroom. Had no problem with bamboo circs, they had ever seen such a thing!


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Wedding/funeral/church


Agreed


----------



## Knitpicker2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I did that ONCE. After a couple of rows I was asked to leave! Left the knitting at the desk and they said i could return to the courtroom and pick it up on the way out. Embarrassing to say the least!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

at any social affair and church.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Long ago I knit at the movies. Was with friends so wasn't sitting in close contact with strangers. I wouldn't knit at a social event other than a close family gathering.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

They do NOT allow knitting needles in courthouses here. I HATE doing jury duty, where you are supposed to just sit and wait all day. I wouldn't mind banning knitting in a courtroom, but being told I had to sit in a huge room with a hundred other people with only inane TV garbage to watch was torture!


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

How about reading?


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Having read all your comments so far, I feel a little guilty to say I have knitted in church. But my excuse is that my daughters were practicing the Sunday school procession for Easter.


----------



## Vandy (Aug 19, 2011)

It's funny you brought up the subject of knitting in the cinema (movies). I'm 86 and I grew up in New York and when I was little girl there were always 2 old ladies (ha ha) who knitted in the movies. When I'm knitting and watching TV I always think about them.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

countryknitwit said:


> Courts in Chicago will not allow knitting needles or crochet hooks in court at all, even if you are there for jury duty. You have to bring it back to your car or throw it away.


No knitting needles in courthouses in CT but a crochet hook is okay.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

JTM said:


> Don't think I would ever think of knitting in a movie theater...too dark IMHO. Not that I can't knit without looking...just want to be able to see it, if I need to.
> Church...Never would I think of knitting in church or at wedding/reception.
> While getting an MRI ... although I would have been more comfortable knitting.
> Jane


Knitting during MRI.... Just remember no metal needles!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

In Los Angeles County Superior Court, you cannot enter the buildings with knitting needles or crochet hooks, not even teeny, tiny scissors. Even if the above items are plastic, you must leave them in your car or they will be confiscated.


----------



## Teuchter (Jul 15, 2014)

hen said:


> I wanted to take my knitting with me to the cinema.
> I had a very simple project to do that I could knit in the dark, but I wasn't sure what the reaction would be from the people around me, so I wimped out and didn't take my knitting.
> Is there anywhere you would feel uncomfortable taking out your knitting or is everyone way more adventurous than me?


Here is an answer to your problem! Hope the link works.

http://makezine.com/craft/needlelite-lighted-knitting-needles-and-crochet-hooks/


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> electronics are distracting in the movie theater because they have light and sound. knitting has neither. My boyfriend and son both make sure I have knitting when go to the movies as they complain I get twitchy otherwise. I don't sit still very well without knitting and apparently I'm much more distracting while I fidget. they even call my plain vanilla socks "twitchy socks"... as in "before we leave, do you have your twitchy socks with you?"
> 
> and please don't tell me that I should just never go to the movies with my family.


If you are referring to me...I never said that.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

PaKnitter said:


> If you are referring to me...I never said that.


Nope, wasn't to you. Was a general statement since there seems to be such strong feelings from some about how you should only knit at home and never anywhere else and if you want to knit that bad you should just stay home. I didn't want to hear anyone suggest that I should just learn to sit still or not go to the movies. I think everyone is different and I think locations are different too. Around here, I see many people knitting at movies and shows, it's perfectly acceptable. I imagine that maybe in other areas of the world it would not be.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Funeral , memorial , toilet , bath ,football match , no no cinema I would if my eye sight was better , and many places I would , unless it was disrespectful or offensive to others


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This is interesting to read. I'm surprised to see remarks about just where one should or should NOT knit.
> 
> There are those of us who prefer to self-medicate (knit/crochet) rather than take prescription medications to keep our minds on the listening at hand - in church, in class, around a tableful of friends/acquaintances/relatives, yet it's been said that that's wrong.
> 
> In my case, love me/love my knitting. Otherwise, I'm outta there!


I love ya, Jessica-Jean. You're my kind of girl!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I agree with JGarret, I'd knit anywhere.


----------



## martyb (Apr 19, 2013)

No knitting in public meetings I am conducting! The Mayor looks like Madame DuFarge, they would say. Anywhere else is fine.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

dragonfly7673 said:


> Nope, wasn't to you. Was a general statement since there seems to be such strong feelings from some about how you should only knit at home and never anywhere else and if you want to knit that bad you should just stay home. I didn't want to hear anyone suggest that I should just learn to sit still or not go to the movies. I think everyone is different and I think locations are different too. Around here, I see many people knitting at movies and shows, it's perfectly acceptable. I imagine that maybe in other areas of the world it would not be.


My response was in regards to talking about myself. I certainly wouldn't be telling someone else what to do...except maybe my hubby and kids...
Believe it or not I have no friends who knit and my one daughter can only knit something small and simple like a dishcloth. Guess I'm just living in the wrong place so my thinking is just a little different than most and why I would just stay home with it if it's something I really want to do.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't think there is any right or wrong on this issue. It is simply what one feels comfortable with themselves. We each march to our own drummer, as they say.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

PaKnitter said:


> My response was in regards to talking about myself. I certainly wouldn't be telling someone else what to do...except maybe my hubby and kids...
> Believe it or not I have no friends who knit and my one daughter can only knit something small and simple like a dishcloth. Guess I'm just living in the wrong place so my thinking is just a little different than most and why I would just stay home with it if it's something I really want to do.


Makes perfect sense, and in my life, there are lots of people who knit or do other things so no one thinks much of it. Even at work, they know that I knit and usually ask what I'm working on. (Plus I've earned my way up to my management position so no one questions my work ethic) But that certainly wouldn't have been true at every job I've had.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Church, business meeting, PTA meeting, court


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Church, but we hD a lady in our church that always knitted through the sermon. I am too busy taking notes.


----------



## Boopers22 (Apr 24, 2014)

In church, at a wedding or at a funeral. The movies? Who would be bothered there? I am sure the people in the show are not watching you, if so, perhaps you could charge them as much as the theater did....LOL


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

Now I thik of it I cant remember when I last saw anybody knitting other than the ladies in knitting group. Certainly not seen anyne knit outside for years.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

azmoonbugs said:


> Where I live you cannot have knitting needles or crochet hooks in the courthouse at all.


I wonder what they would say if you took up arm knitting or finger crochet. :XD:


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Read through this entire thread, and not once did anyone suggest arm knitting in the courthouse. If yarn itself isn't banned, learn arm knitting for which there are many videos on youtube. What about a shawl with several lovely wooden shawl pins that could be swapped out for knitting needles? Just remember to return them to their rightful place in your shawl!

Janet


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> electronics are distracting in the movie theater because they have light and sound. knitting has neither. My boyfriend and son both make sure I have knitting when go to the movies as they complain I get twitchy otherwise. I don't sit still very well without knitting and apparently I'm much more distracting while I fidget. they even call my plain vanilla socks "twitchy socks"... as in "before we leave, do you have your twitchy socks with you?"
> 
> and please don't tell me that I should just never go to the movies with my family.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Go! Knit!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gundi2 said:


> i leave my knitting in the basket by my chair,i dont take my knitting any where


I take mine everywhere.


----------



## feeneymk (Nov 30, 2013)

I think another place that knitting/crocheting is inappropriate is when you are attending a presentation. Even if you do not plan to take notes, I think it is rude/disrespectful.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

celticmiss said:


> Having read all your comments so far, I feel a little guilty to say I have knitted in church. But my excuse is that my daughters were practicing the Sunday school procession for Easter.


I think what most people mean when they say "not in church" is not during actual church services. At least I hope that's what they mean because, if not, then I am guilty too.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

misellen said:


> I think what most people mean when they say "not in church" is not during actual church services. At least I hope that's what they mean because, if not, then I am guilty too.


in church to me means while a service is going on

in the church is anytime you are in the building, but not in a service


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

The cinema would be one place.


----------



## generosa (Oct 1, 2012)

hen said:


> I wanted to take my knitting with me to the cinema.
> I had a very simple project to do that I could knit in the dark, but I wasn't sure what the reaction would be from the people around me, so I wimped out and didn't take my knitting.
> Is there anywhere you would feel uncomfortable taking out your knitting or is everyone way more adventurous than me?


I don't think knitting is appropriate in the following situations:
Church or other House of Worship (Synagogue, Temple, etc.) including Weddings, Funeral or Wake, and all other worship/religious activities in a church or other location holding the aforementioned activities.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't knit in any social gatherings - whether informal get-togethers, dinner parties, weddings, etc. I think it's rude - I feel like I'd be saying "I knew I'd be bored so I brought my own entertainment."

Otherwise, I always have a project with me - in waiting situations (DPS, dr offices), had project with me when I had jury duty, although I left it in bag during jury selection process.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Wedding, church/funeral. Don't have a bathtub, but if I did and my hubby saw me knitting in the tub, I know he would think I was nuts. He already thinks I knit and crochet too much. But what can I say...I love to knit and crochet.


My husband thinks I do it too much as well. We watch a lot of movies and I knit or crochet while watching. He used to say something about it, but has learned to leave me alone haha 

In answer to the op, I too would not knit or crochet in church, or at a funeral or wedding. I take mine with me just about everywhere else. I always get questions about it. I had jury duty once and they said that I could not bring it and that if I did it would be confiscated. So I did not bring it. I would have though if they would have allowed.


----------



## lorbrown1 (Jan 1, 2013)

My experience in New Jersey is you are not allowed to bring knitting needles into a courtroom--however as to the TSA--you are allowed to bring knitting needles and small scissors aboard an airplane. I travel several times a year and have never had a problem getting through security with my knitting/crochet supplies. I keep them near the surface for visibility (and easy access). It is recommended that you copy the TSA policy regarding allowable items; in the event a worker is not familiar with the policy, you can show it to them. Still can't get a bottle of water through even if it is sealed--but knitting supplies are all good. : )


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I wouldn't take my knitting to church.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

chickkie said:


> wedding/funeral/church
> 
> but I have actually knit in the bathtub


Not the bathtub, but I have knit during the sermon in church.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

cavedwellersmum said:


> In the court room


Our courthouse won't let us take knitting needles through security.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Irene1 said:


> They do NOT allow knitting needles in courthouses here. I HATE doing jury duty, where you are supposed to just sit and wait all day. I wouldn't mind banning knitting in a courtroom, but being told I had to sit in a huge room with a hundred other people with only inane TV garbage to watch was torture!


Umm, reading a possibility? I take a good book. Have had some good reads while waiting to be told we were not needed!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sunny70 said:


> Definitely not driving!


Actually, I have knitted while driving - if you consider stop for five minutes, creep a yard or two, and stop with the engine off for another few minutes to be driving. Just once. Elevated highway. Too far from the last entry ramp to consider exiting on it (Did _that_ once!). An accident had tied up traffic and there was no real going for the better part of an hour. Knitting kept me from the temptation of jumping out of my car and jawing with other frustrated drivers!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

feeneymk said:


> I think another place that knitting/crocheting is inappropriate is when you are attending a presentation. Even if you do not plan to take notes, I think it is rude/disrespectful.


*More* disrespectful than falling asleep at the conference table?? Our dimwitted bosses would periodically schedule 10 AM meetings which even the night shift were supposed to attend. When you finish work at 7 AM, you're usually sound asleep by 8 or 8:30. Having to stay awake all morning and then pay attention while others discussed ... My co-workers from overnights would doze off, but I stayed awake and alert and was a contributing member of those discussions, _only_ because I was knitting (OK, it was a double-ended hook to avoid any possible clicking.) all through the meeting. I took notes too - to share with my sleep-deprived collegues the next night.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have knitted in the cinema many times--who's going to notice? And why would it bother anyone if they did?

I personally don't think knitting in church is appropriate, as much as I'd like to!

And I wouldn't feel comfortable knitting at any social gathering like a cocktail party or picnic as much as I'd like to either.


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

cavedwellersmum said:


> In the court room


Cedar Cove has the Judges Mother knitting in the court room, knitting. I would so knit there.

Can't think of any place that isn't mentioned already that I wouldn't knit at.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

flitri said:


> I wouldn't knit in restaurants, weddings, funerals, in meetings, on the loo, in the bath, while walking or driving.


I would rather knit in a restaurant than sit there looking like a stunned rabbit waiting for my food, and at times that can be a long wait. I have had serving people stop and ask what I am knitting, they take a genuine interest. Then, I do not eat at Silver Tail Service restaurants, my favourite eateries are the Indian and Japanese restaurants in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Czar-knitter said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Completely agree. I knit at the cinema - it helps to have a mindless project and light colored yarn. Also knit at sporting events.


With circular needles you are not poking or prodding anyone, and modern needles, especially bamboo needles, do not click clack clack


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

LunaDragon said:


> I do not worry about too many people, I just knit and I have done so in the movies. I think if I had felt it was a wrong place to knit, it would be to protect my knitting not where I was knitting if that makes any sense. I find it hard to sit and do nothing if I do not keep busy doing something like knitting, tatting, crochet, sewing, etc. In fact I find if I am not doing any thing my mind wanders and I do not pay attention to any thing.


Remember the old saying 'The Devil finds work for idle hands'? Once is was 'fancy work'. I am sure a lot of readers will not know what is meant by the term 'fancy work'. It is hard to sit and do nothing for any length of time, that is why the modern generation have their ipods, iphones, ipads, etc.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> This is interesting to read. I'm surprised to see remarks about just where one should or should NOT knit.
> 
> There are those of us who prefer to self-medicate (knit/crochet) rather than take prescription medications to keep our minds on the listening at hand - in church, in class, around a tableful of friends/acquaintances/relatives, yet it's been said that that's wrong.
> 
> In my case, love me/love my knitting. Otherwise, I'm outta there!


 I agree. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> During a job interview?????


Unless it was for the position of a knitting demonstrator or knitting teacher? It could prove that you were dedicated to your trade.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

dragonfly7673 said:


> electronics are distracting in the movie theater because they have light and sound. knitting has neither. My boyfriend and son both make sure I have knitting when go to the movies as they complain I get twitchy otherwise. I don't sit still very well without knitting and apparently I'm much more distracting while I fidget. they even call my plain vanilla socks "twitchy socks"... as in "before we leave, do you have your twitchy socks with you?"
> 
> and please don't tell me that I should just never go to the movies with my family.


I would never say you should not go to the movies. Keep knitting as it keeps you calm and centered. I find people talking in the movie theatre very distracting. Sometimes I as so tempted to stand up and say "will everyone please belt up, I am not the least interested in what you have to say, I came to watch the movie not listen to you". No, I have never been game enough to do that, but I have been sorely tempted at times, especially when it involves someone who has already see the movie and they are telling others what is coming next.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Church, someone's bathroom.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

in church, but I do knit in church meetings


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

As a retired Anglican priest I can honestly say I wouldn't mind if you knitted in church, although I usually kept people too busy figuring out whether it was time to sit or stand or kneel. There have been funerals where the eulogies went on for so long I wanted to pull out my knitting. Go for it!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

cavedwellersmum said:


> In the court room


Not even crochet hooks are permitted as I experienced a few months ago.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Wedding/funeral/church


Same here.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

MomLes said:


> As a retired Anglican priest I can honestly say I wouldn't mind if you knitted in church, although I usually kept people too busy figuring out whether it was time to sit or stand or kneel. There have been funerals where the eulogies went on for so long I wanted to pull out my knitting. Go for it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
For all of you who would not knit in church. I do, but I also sing in the choir. When the choir sings (we sit across the chancel on folding chairs) I do not knit. I do however sit right behind the preacher and sometimes count how many pages he/she has to yet preach until the sermon ends!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

In the bathroom.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

I once had a court clerk question me on how I got my knitting in to begin with! That was while I sat for "possible" jury selection.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Church/weddings/funerals.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

At a restaurant, for fear of getting something on my project (food, grease, etc)!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I wanted to do that to, but the movie theaters are so dirty. and if the yarn fell on the disgusting floor and rolled. eck!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Weddings, funerals, church.


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

I feel uncomfortable knitting while visiting with anyone whether in my home or theirs. I feel it is disrespectful and gives the impression that the person or persons I am with and the conversation is less worthwhile than my knitting. I do take my knitting along when I know I'll have a waiting period. Knitting is not my only interest and I try to keep a balanced life not allowing any one thing to take precedent over my love for family, friends and acquaintances. When anyone visits my home the television is turned off and no one watches football or any other sport while we are visiting. It takes the focus off people and prohibits meaningful conversations. My focus is on the person.


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

Georget is perfectly right. Knitting does not come first in a balanced life. I knit when I know I would feel bored and stressed. If I take my knitting on a visit it's when we're visiting people who make me angry and upset. I don't mind shutting them out. I also knit when staying with someone for a few days - on the second or third day our interactions don't have to be so intense and we can all relax when I knit. Many of them knit, too. I knit at concerts I'm attending out of duty - community choir & band, that sort of thing. Then I don't mind the sour notes so much. Never when a professional musician is performing - I wouldn't be able to concentrate enough, anyway. 
Restaurants - yuck. We don't have a movie theatre so that's never an issue. I don't go to church any more so that's not an issue, but I probably wouldn't there - even though I wouldn't have minded in the old days when I was leading services.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

hen said:


> I wanted to take my knitting with me to the cinema.
> I had a very simple project to do that I could knit in the dark, but I wasn't sure what the reaction would be from the people around me, so I wimped out and didn't take my knitting.
> Is there anywhere you would feel uncomfortable taking out your knitting or is everyone way more adventurous than me?


I would knit in the movies but not for a play. I would worry about the actors. In the movies I've never had a problem. People really are focused on the screen. I'm not that important.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

They would get very upset if I knitted at my weight loss group but I knit away in the writers group. Otherwise, a funeral, wedding, christening or a work function.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

My husband wasn't happy to see me knitting in are front garden,We live in the corner,dont get people passing,I told him other neighbour did,


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> My husband wasn't happy to see me knitting in are front garden,We live in the corner,dont get people passing,I told him other neighbour did,


is he ashamed of your work?


----------



## LUAE42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I usually keep an easier project in my car just for instances where I might be waiting. I have knit many dishcloth during movies and plays, hats in waiting rooms, and a shawl on a plane. And while I've seen many responses that they wouldn't knit while at a wedding, I have. Then again, the bride would have knit at mine if the roles had been reversed. 

I have never understood why so many people are concerned about being seen knitting in public. If it's ok amuse yourself reading a magazine or playing with your cell phone then 1) why should anyone care that you're knitting and 2) why should you care about their opinion? I've never had anyone be negative, and many people have been curious.


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

:arrow: In the Shower.
:arrow: Church, weddings funerals.
:arrow: Visiting friends, unless they are knitters and we will both be knitting.
:arrow: Visiting non-friends.
:arrow: On the bus/train UNLESS I have an inside seat.
:arrow: Classes/Lectures, unless I _absolutely know_ that the lecturer does not mind. Once knitted a scarf as a prop for high school play. Knitted in math & chem lecture -- the director of the play was the teacher's wife.
:arrow: Any place where I need to pay full attention to what is going on.
:arrow: Any place where a reasonable person would consider it rude.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Church, during the service, weddings, funerals, other ceremonies. Formal social events. I knit at the movies while waiting for film to begin and occasionally during the film if it is bad. I bring knitting to work related meetings but stop during presentations and discussions, but will pick it up while waiting for others to arrive or when someone is fiddling with AV/computer equipment, that is if it is a small group. In a large auditorium setting I knit during the presentation unless I need to take notes. I rarely visit anyone but close friends. If invited for a meal I don't take knitting out until after the meal when we are sitting around visiting. If just getting together to talk, I knit. Having knitting with me is such a part of who I am, that if I don't have some with me, my friends will comment and ask why not. I also don't knit if I am getting together with others to do something else creative; paper crafting or quilting for example.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> Having knitting with me is such a part of who I am, that if I don't have some with me, my friends will comment and ask why not.


I have this same thing... friends assume I'm bringing it with me and will actually "scold" me if I don't have it out, because they love me and know that my introverted self deals better with something in my hands... (if it's not knitting, it will be food). If we're having informal work meetings with close colleagues, I will bring it out now and then. Not checking email like other colleagues


----------

